# 

## room111

42-7871/2016. : http://kad.arbitr.ru/
  -       .     ,     .
       :
-    15% (  ,      .       ,   )
-         /    /
-         

      ,      ...

 ,        .      ?  ?

----------

-      15%

----------


## _

*"  -32     
   01.01.2015 /,   ( 3.1 )   -32     ,            "* -      .      ?           .
  .         ,         .        .
      ,    .    -      .  ,       ,          0 !

----------


## 7272

,  - .

----------


## _

> ,  - .


42-7871/2016

----------


## 7272

.
         -     .        , .      "" (  ),         .     .     ""       .      ,             .  ..  ..  ....



> -         /    /


 ,      .



> -


,          .

----------


## room111

.      (   6%) ,        (  )   ,   ,         15%  2017 .             .
           ,       ,  . -    - , -    (     ).
       ,   .

----------


## -

" "        :Frown:   ,     -   ...  :Frown: 
             27.01.2017 N 03-11-11/4260,      : " ,        ,          .                -                ,   ,    ."
       ,   :          (    ,  - ,        ).   , ,   ...  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> 42-7871/2016. : http://kad.arbitr.ru/


    ,         .       .

----------


## zas77

> *"  -32     
>    01.01.2015 /,   ( 3.1 )   -32     ,            "* -      .      ?


      ,     ?
,    . 
 ()      ,      . , ,   -  . 
     (, ,  .. )   ,     , ..     .         ,      .

----------


## -

,     ... 
  ,               ,    ,       ,      "  ".

----------


## _

> ,     ... 
>   ,               ,    ,       ,      "  ".


        .     . ,       "",        :Wow: !

----------


## zas77

> ,     ... 
>   ,               ,    ,       ,      "  ".


  ,
        ,  ,      ,    . 
     . ,  ,        .

----------


## room111

:

----------


## _

:
http://www.zhkh.su/besplatnye_videos...k_feldman_i_a/

----------


## room111

?

----------


## 7272

,      ,    ,         .      ,                 .

----------


## _

> ?


   "  "
http://www.zhkh.su/feedback/

----------


## zas77

> :


,  ,  . ,  ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,   ?


    ,         .

----------


## zas77

> ,         .


.  .

,      .
       ,   (,  ...)  ,       ? 
 ,   ,   ? 
 ,      ,    . 

,   -    .

----------


## sv777

,            ,      ,    . ,       ,    ,               .  (       ),   ,          .     ,      ,        ,  .      ,       .,       .

----------


## _

*",       ."* 
 !        .
 !      -      .
       .

----------


## room111

/   ?            -   " "

----------


## zas77

> 1)  ,               .
> 2),       .


1)                 -.
2)           ,  ...
         .         .

----------


## zas77

> -      .
>        .


 .       .

----------


## _

.. ().

,   

103265, ,   ,  1



     (  )   .

      :
http://priemnaya.parliament.gov.ru/

----------


## room111

,  ,    .

  !
         . 

         .    .            ()  -  ()   ,      ,       . 
   ,       /,         ,         ,     ,                .                  .
          ()     .      ()        .          ,    ()     .              ()   .  ,                .       ,   .         ,              .
            ,            .               .
     .           .        (42-7871/2016, 42-7042/2014    ).    /                / (   ).
         .      (   6%) ,       (  )   ,   ,        15%  2017   ,     ( 6%  1%).            ,       ,  .       .            ,                .
    ,               ,       ,        boget@yandex.ru.   ,      ,    .
       , ..      ,        .

----------


## zas77

.
    .

----------


## room111

: 
,      ,  ,  ,        (   29.06.2010 N 126-)

----------


## sv777

> )                 -.


     ,   ,                ,           ,     . ?  ?      ?

----------


## room111

> .       .


  .
         ...  . 
   (  )      boget@yandex.ru         ,   ...

----------


## zas77

> : 
> ,      ,  ,  ,        (   29.06.2010 N 126-)


  . 
,          ,          .

----------


## zas77

> ... ?  ?


,  ,    .    , , ,  ? ,       . 
,   ,   ? 
  ,       ,   .

----------


## zas77

,    .



> !
>            . 
> 
>     .
>        ,    ,   . 
>  ,     .1 .248  ,  : 
> 1)     (, )    ( -   ).
>       ,      , ..     , ,    .        -   , ..      .


  ,        ().

----------


## sv777

,      ,     ?
               ,   .  ,     ,          , ,      .

----------


## sv777

*zas77*,    .

----------


## zas77

> , ,      .


         "".         :yes:  
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## _

!  .  .    :
 ()        ,      ().    ()  ,    ( ),    ,           -   (),            (), ,   ,    ,  ,  ,   ,     .
      ,  (),      ,  ,           ,      ,        ,      ().
, ,    ,      (),    .
        ,     .
      ,     . 
      .

----------


## zas77

*_*,    . 
,  ,      (    )   ,        
 :yes:   ::nyear:: 

 . 
, ,     ,      ,   .   ,         , , . ,     (,   .).

----------


## room111

.




> 


   .

----------


## vk65

> 15%  2017   ,     ( 6%  1%).


  ,   .

----------


## room111

:
  .doc

           .        ,          -   .



> ,   :
> 103265, ,   ,  1
> 
>      (  )   .
>      :
> http://priemnaya.parliament.gov.ru/


         .    (priemnaya@spravedlivo.ru).        ,   ?
 ,           ,       .        .   .      .

----------


## _

!          . . .        . ,  ,   !

----------


## room111

.   ..      ... 
  . 




> --
>  ..<galina@duma.gov.ru>   16:02
>         .
> --
> From: 
> Sent: Friday, April 14, 2017 3:40 PM
> To:  ..
> Subject: Re:    
> 
> ...

----------


## zas77

,          ,    .   ,      ,    .     ,    .

----------


## zas77

> 42-7871/2016.


,     ,  ,     ,   . ,  .

----------


## saigak

> ,


,    ....     ,          42-7871/2016   "".      .       "  ....",           17 ...  ... .

----------


## zas77

> ,    ...


.
 ,   . ,    (  "   "  / "  ")

----------


## zas77

.        :



> -32       
>  ,   **


   ,  **    ,         ?

----------


## zas77

*zas77*  ,         . 20  .
     ,      .

----------


## _

! ,     . ,   ,    ,      !
"    ,             ,   ,   ,      .   25  2008 . N 26-14/109814.      ,  , ,  , * ,*            ()        . 
  ,    ,      ,        ,         ,   ,     ,      . 
  ,    ,      ,    *    ,*         ,   ,     ,      . 
      ,      , ,  ,   ,    . 346.16  ,    . 
      . 346.17  Ԕ. 
.. 
 ,        : "      ,      .  Ÿ      ,     ...

----------


## efimila

!         ,   ,                ,   -  - www.klerk.pdf   13.12.2011.

----------


## 7272

> "    ,             ,   ,   ,      .   25  2008 . N 26-14/109814.      ,  , ,  ,  ,            ()        . 
>   ,    ,      ,        ,         ,   ,     ,      .


!!!
       .

----------


## room111

> .        :
>    ,  **    ,         ?


      ,                   .         :
http://www.murmantec.com/?type=0&page=121

----------


## room111

42-7871/2016
(      )
A42-7871-2016.pdf

----------


## room111

> ,        : "      ,      . Ÿ      ,     ...


    ,     .      ...
 ,       ,      ?

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------


## 7272

> ,      ,         ?


  ,     .
            .
          ,     .

----------


## room111

> ,     .
>             .
>           ,     .


   ,   2016     ,   ,           .      .           .    ...

----------


## 7272

> ,   2016     ,


    ,        .      .

----------


## room111

> ,      .


    ?

----------


## 7272

41-86032/16
   ,   ,       .

----------


## zas77

> .


  ?         /  . ?     ?

----------


## zas77

> .
>            ,      .


    ,     ,  new-,     .

----------


## zas77

> ,      .


        ,       .

----------


## lubahal

!     ,     .      -      ?    ? (   .)

----------


## zas77

> ,     .      -      ?    ? (   .)


  .   ,      ,  ,      ? 
 -    ,  .

----------


## lubahal

!

----------


## lubahal

:          ,   /   .    . ,     ?

----------


## sv777

> :          ,   /   .    . ,     ?


  ,     ,     .,         ,   ,    .

----------


## marta88

(  )
   , (   6 %)     ( , 10   1 ..   ( ) . ?)     ??
    ?
   - (15%)?

----------


## room111

.        .

----------


## marta88

> .        .


 ,   "" ...

----------


## Lisaya

,      .  ,   , -

----------


## Lisaya

,    80  ,   -,

----------


## zas77

> 1)      . 
> 2)  ,


1)    ,        .
2) ,            ? 
,** ,    -      .

  ,     ,  .

----------


## zas77

> 


, ,     ?
 ,     ,    ,       .    ,  .

----------


## .

> 1)    ,        .


 




> ,     ,


        ?

----------


## sv777

> ,     ,  .


 -  ,        ,  ,   ..          .

----------


## zas77

> ?


       ?

----------


## zas77

> -  ,        ,  ,   ..          .


  :yes:

----------


## zas77

> .         :
> http://www.murmantec.com/?type=0&page=121


.    - ,   ,        ,       .       , ..    . 
  ,       , ..     ,    (  ).
    ,      .

----------


## .

> ?


  . 
 -

----------


## sv777

> 


 ?

----------


## zas77

> [    "      ?"]
>  -


 !!! 
    -      . !

----------


## zas77

> ?


,          (. 78)

----------


## sv777

> !!! 
>     -      . !


 ,       ...   100%-     .

----------


## sv777

> ,          (. 78)


        ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,    .


!
 ,      ,

----------


## .

> -      . !


 ,           ,       .   15              ,     ,   .
           .          ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


  ,          ,    .     ,  ?         ? ,   90-   ,       ,       ,           ,    ?

 ,

----------


## .

> ,    .     ,  ?


   2002           .
  -     .     .    " " (      ),   " "

----------

> ,          ,    .     ,  ?         ? ,   90-   ,       ,       ,           ,    ?


 /  ,           .

   /,    ( 6%- ).
 ,   15%- ,   , ..     1%

----------


## zas77

> /,

----------


## zas77

> -     .


  ,   .      - ?

----------


## .

*zas77*,

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*,


     ,    .     .

   ,     ,    .

----------


## sv777

> !
>  ,      ,


    ,    ,     ,  ,   .   "  ".       - .      .

----------


## zas77

> ,    ,


,     .      
** , __ .

----------


## sv777

> ,     .


 ,         /   .    ?

----------


## zas77

> ,         /   .


  : "      ". 
   ,     ?                 
      ?           ?

----------


## sv777

,          ,     , ,  ,         .

----------


## zas77

> 


  ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

? 
   * 306-16-4262  05.07.2016 .
          *       ,          ,  *    ,        2  15.1     . 
     ,         ,      155            ,             ,

----------


## room111

-   , ..     .      : 
       ,     .  ,         .       ,   -     . 
         -  .

----------


## zas77

> 


,           ,      ?      ? 
 , ,   ,      ?   , ,  ().       ,     ,     .
  ,   ,  ()       ,   . 
, -,  ,    ,   .      ,  ? ,       ( - )

----------


## .

> ,


   ...      .

----------


## Lisaya

,  , .........
  :        ,              ,    .     .
   ,  , ,         ,             ,    ,     ,   , .       (,  ,     )  ,             .
   , , ,  ,    ,      - ,    .
  ,           ,      ,       .
  , , ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,


     . ,  ,    - .    ,  .   ,    ?  ,    ,   1%, (15%).  ,

----------


## 7272

> -  .


   .

----------


## 2007

> (,  ,     )


      ,  .      .  -   ,     .

----------


## zas77

> * 306-16-4262  05.07.2016 .


 . ,    .    ,    . 

,      ,     .       .




> 


 ,  ,  ,        . 
-,        . , -   .

----------


## .

> ,  .


   .          1500  ))




> ,    .


  ,     ?    



> ,     ,         ,      ,     N 103- *   .*

----------


## room111

, ..     .       1 .      , ..        .
       ,     ....

----------


## zas77

> ,     ?


 



> ,     __ ,      155            ,             ,                   .            ,                     ,           ( ).
>  ,        ,            ,      2  15.1  .


     ,    ** 

    ,      **  .    ** . **  ,  **  

    , ..  ,             .

      ,    ,         /.  ,    .
,  -   .     . 

             . , -   .

----------

> 


         .
   ,      ()   

       ,   ,     -

----------


## .

*zas77*,          :Frown:  

   -             ,      .            ,       (,       ).            (    ).    ,            .        ** .        .  ,        ,   .    .

----------


## zas77

> ,      ()


     .         .      .
                   .    . ,         ,     .

----------


## zas77

,     ,  ,  ,      ,   .
 ,  " 1           ",     .

----------


## 7272

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=580415

----------


## zas77

> : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=580415


.        , ..   .

----------


## room111

*!*
*                          ,           //.* 

     .doc

----------


## Sudnik

?     ...?

----------


## _

: "      /  ,      ,               /. , ,        /,      ,              ,        /  ,        ".
           .      ,    .

----------


## room111

> ?     ..?


       ,    . 
        . 

. -  .doc

----------


## room111

,  .

----------


## zas77

> ,    . 
>         . 
> . -  .doc


.      .   (, )          ,       . 
    ,         .
           ,   .

 ,    "   ",

----------


## kadyik

,     ,            ?

----------


## 7272

103-.
 ,     .

----------


## room111

> :
>  59654
> 
>            .        ,          -   .
> 
> 
>          .    (priemnaya@spravedlivo.ru).        ,   ?
>  ,           ,       .        .   .      .


     -       ,          03-11-11/13540  13.03.2015.

  .

doc01200120170922062548.pdf

doc01199920170922061213.pdf

----------


## 2007

> -       ,          03-11-11/13540  13.03.2015.


..   ,    .  :Frown: 
-      6%.   ,     ?      .

----------


## zas77

*    23  2016 . N 03-03-07/29345*
_:_ *           . 06.06.2016* 

,           .    -  ,        99-  2014 .

----------


## zas77

,     ,    . 
          (  )  , , ,    __. , ,   ,    .

    "__ ". 
** **. 
**    ,   ,      .

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/466944/

----------


## zas77

,   ,      ** **,    ()                  (    ). 
  , ** 

 ,    (  ,  )       ,    , ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ()


     .

----------


## sv777

> ,    (  ,  )       ,    , ,    .


,      (  ),     , ..       ,       .

----------


## zas77

,     ,       "    (  ..  ..)",     ,    .      -  2  3-  . 

 ,               .   ,    ,   29.07.17. 217-.  ,        .

----------


## zas77

-,  ,           ().
 ()         *S* ..
*J*,    , .. *S-J*     (, ,   ..). 
      .  
 ,       =* S-J*,   *S*. 
 ,     * S-J*    .

  ?

----------


## sv777

> -,  ,           ().
>  ()         *S* ..
> *J*,    , .. *S-J*     (, ,   ..). 
>       .  
>  ,       =* S-J*,   *S*. 
>  ,     * S-J*    .
> 
>   ?


    .   .
     / - S .
   . - J .
 15%   (S-J),     .

----------


## zas77

> .   .
>      / - S .
> 1)    . - J .
> 2)  15%   (S-J),     .


1)  : 
" ()         S .." 
    (.76)  .    .
,  *S-J*   ,      .

2)  , ..      .       . 
   .

----------


## Rolen

> .   .
>      / - S .
>    . - J .
>  15%   (S-J),     .


  ,     ,  1%  S .  ...     .

----------


## Rolen

> (.76)  .    .


 .

----------


## sv777

> ,     ,  1%  S .  ...     .


     ?




> -,  ,           ().
>  ()         S ..
>     J,    , .. S-J     (, ,   ..). 
>       . 
>  ,       = S-J,   S. 
>  ,    S-J    .
> 
>   ?


      .   ,       .

----------


## zas77

> ,     ,  1%  S .  ...


 *S*  .   1%   . 
       ,  ,     ?

----------


## Rolen

> ?


 ,   .

----------


## Rolen

> *S*  .   1%   . 
>        ,  ,     ?


    "-".

----------


## sv777

> ,   .


,      :




> , ..      .       .

----------


## sv777

> *S*  .   1%   . 
>        ,  ,     ?


1%   ,      ,    ))

----------


## Rolen

> ,      :


     .

----------


## zas77

, ,     .

----------


## zas77

> "-".


.     "".


"** "
(. https://tsargrad.tv/articles/bjurokr...-biznesa_87228)

----------


## Rolen

> , ,     .


  . 




> .     "".


 ,    .

----------


## lubahal

!     :      2018.     ""     .      6%   15%.     .    ...

----------


## zas77

> :      2018.     ""     .      6%   15%.     .


 ,    ,           .

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,   .

----------


## Rolen

> .   ,   .


.

----------


## zas77

> .


,    !  :Wow: 
       -?

----------


## Rolen

> ,    ! 
>        -?


   ,     ...  ,   .

----------


## 7272

> !     :      2018.    ""     .      6%   15%.     .    ...


     ,  , ..     .

----------


## zas77

> ,  , ..


, ,   : "...     "

----------


## zas77

> ,     ..


   ,     -   ?

----------

> ,     -   ?


  ,    (     ),           ,   ,   ,   .
          .           ,

----------


## zas77

> ,    (     ),           ,   ,   ,   .


,         . 
  . , ,           .

----------


## zas77

:Redface: 
,    ,    .

----------


## .

> 61)  11  34615   4  : 4) ,    ,   ,  , ,      ( ), , , ,      ,   ()     ,   .;

----------


## sv777

> 


,      ?

----------


## .

1  2018.     1 ,   .  122     ))

----------


## sv777

> 1  2018.     1 ,   .  122     ))


.  ,    )))

----------


## lubahal

> 


 , ,      .

----------


## 2007

> .


http://sozd.parlament.gov.ru/bill/274631-7

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/469202/
 ,        .  122 .      .

----------


## lubahal

!

----------


## sv777

,           ?

----------

> ,           ?


 ,    .
     ,   ?

----------

> 


!       -6%

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


,

----------

> ,   ?


      ..

----------


## sv777

> ,    .
>      ,   ?


    ?      ,   ( )   .   20 000  ,         ?

----------


## sv777

> !       -6%


    ,      15%,  ,      ,        6%,,   ,           .         .

----------


## .

> .


?   ,   ?

----------

> ?      ,   ( )


...  "   "        ,          .

----------


## sv777

> ?   ,   ?


     ,  ,     ,  ,   ,     ,       ,        .   ,           ?

----------

> 20 000  ,         ?


 ,     .

        ,   ,

----------


## sv777

> ...  "   "        ,          .


  , :
 , ,    ,        ,  ,  , ,       (),  ()    ,         ,    ,     .

  ,    ,        - ,           ,        .

----------

>

----------


## sv777

> ,   ,


,     .

----------


## sv777

> 


  , ,  01.01.2017 .  ..

----------

> ,     .


        ?     ?

----------


## sv777

> ?     ?


, ,   ,   ,                .

----------

> , ,   ,   ,               .


    ?

----------


## sv777

> ?


.

----------


## sv777

,  ,   ,             .

----------

> ,  ,   ,             .


 , ,        ?

----------


## sv777

> , ,        ?


,      .  ,             .      .

----------

> .


 ,     .
     ?

----------

> ,  ,   ,             .


   -6%?        .   -15% , ..   .       .

----------


## sv777

> -6%?        .   -15% , ..   .       .


    .        .    ,  .,         .

----------


## 7272

",    , ...   ()     ,   ."

      ,    ?

     .,    ..

----------


## sv777

> ",    , ...   ()     ,   ."
> 
>       ,    ?
> 
>      .,    ..


 .       ))

----------


## .

> .


   ?        ?      , ,

----------


## 7272

> ?


354-   .

----------


## sv777

> ?        ?      , ,


   06.05.2011 N354,  .     ,  ,

----------


## 7272

,   .
    ,           .

----------


## sv777

*7272*, ,         ,     ,   .

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## sv777

> ,   .


     ,     ,   .   ,      .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## sv777

,   ,     " "  , ,    .  ,      .

----------


## 7272

,    ,    ,         ,       ,   ..        .

      .

----------


## sv777

,     . ,      .   -   .

----------


## 7272

,        .

----------

> ,    ,    ,         ,       ,   ..        .
>       .


     ,   /   . -      .

----------


## sv777

> ,        .


,   ,    ,        ..       ,   ,   -        .

----------


## sv777

> ,   /   . -      .


     ,     ,        .

----------


## lubahal

"   ,     1  135   (   ),     .  ,     ."
 ,         .  ?   : "...   ,   " -     ?

----------

> "   ,     1  135   (   ),     .  ,     ."
>  ,         .  ?   : "...   ,   " -     ?


     - ?
     ,  /.

----------


## sv777

,       ,                 .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ?


 ,           :Wow: 



> "   ,     1  135   (   ),     .  ,     ."
>  ,         .  ?   : "...   ,   " -     ?


   .
  1 . 135    .    04.06.2011 N 123-,  31.01.2016 N 7- :



> 1.        ,                   ,    2  136  ,             ,  ,                ,         ,  ,     ,    , ,     ,    ,               ,      ,            ,       ,      .

----------


## zas77

?
       , , ,  ,    .., .. ,      
        /.       ,  ,   ..  . ,     . ,  -   ,    .

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------

> , **, **, ** ,    .., .. ,


  :Smilie: 

     .   ,

----------


## zas77

> .


  . 
,  ,    .   ,            :Wink:

----------

> .


    (. 154):
4.           ,  ,  ,  , ,    ,      ,     ,     .

      354:
2. ...
" " -             2                ,  ,       ,   ,           ().           ;
" " -  ,  ,  , ,  ,          ( ),    ,      ,              .       ,     - ;
...
4.        :
)  ,      ,              (),        ,    ,   , -  ,        ,       ,       ()       ;
)  ,     ,              (),        ,    ,   , -  ,        .                            ,  ,           (   );
) ,         (),        ,    ,   ,  ,        , -        ;
) ,     ,             (),        ,    ,   , -  ,        ;
) ,    ,             (),        ,  ,        ,       ;
) ,              ,     ,        ,  ,        ,  ,    15  N 1   ,         ;
)     ,   , , ,    ,       .

 .  ,    -,  ,  .

p.s.  ,      -,    ,          ,      .

----------


## zas77

, **,   ,      . ,   ,         **  (, 9),     .  ,         (  ).

 :



> ,  ,  ,  , ,    ,      ,     ,     .

----------

> 


     ,      (  )




> 


         ,      , , , ,   ..

----------


## .

*zas77*, ,            ,      .    ,     .    , ,   .               .  .  ,        ?  :Frown:  
  .      ,      .

----------


## zas77

,         ,    ,    ,     ,    ..         ,     .

     .        .

 ,   :



> **     :


-    "  "

----------

> ,         ,    ,    ,     ,    ..         ,     .


   ?
    /    , ..    ().

----------

> -    "  "


      ?
,     ,

----------


## 7272

> : "...   ,   " -     ?


,       .

----------


## zas77

,      :
_  .  ?  _ 

  (!)
  ,   ,    
** (.76)  
** (.20)?

----------


## lubahal

[QUOTE=7272;54905565],       .[/QUOTE 
  - ..  ?           ? ,    .    (..     )?

----------


## Rolen

> *zas77*, ,            ,      .


,  ,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

> ?


 ,      ,      .    ,    .

----------


## lubahal

> ,      ,      .


  ?      -   ?

----------


## 7272

,      - , .
  !!!

----------


## sv777

> ,      ,      .


   ,          . ,   ,    ,       .      .

----------


## 7272

,   ? 
   . ,   ,  .

----------


## sv777

> ,   ? 
>    . ,   ,  .


       .   , ,  ,       /.

----------


## sv777

> . ,   ,


       .      ?

----------


## 7272

.   .

----------


## sv777

,   ,      .   ,  ,   , .

----------

> ,   ,


  ,  ,  ...

 :          ,   /.
      ,       -         .
    , ,   ..    .
     ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,       .


!!!! ,     .!   ,     .      ,     ,  ,    .         .  2018            .

----------


## Lisaya

**,  ,     ,   , ,     ,          ,        ()            .     ,        ,           ,         ,     ,       ,

----------

> 


  :Smilie: 
  .
 ,      ** ,           **.

----------

> ,


     ?
    //  ,        (   ,    ).

 ,        (     ),    ,         ,   -

----------

> 


               (,  /,    )

----------


## Lisaya

> (,  /,    )


    ""  ,    ,   .      354.
     , .    .  ,   - -  1  2019,  19

----------


## Lisaya

, ,            ,             .      ,   .          ,             .

----------


## 7272

> .


     2018 ,           .

----------


## .

> ,     ,


     .         .

----------


## Europa

,       .               :
      ,   
    , 
,    , 
,   , ,
,   , 
 ()     
 ( 34615 ).     
  ,    
  ,  ,    
,       
.

----------


## 7272

,  .
      ,    ()   -,       ,    ( - ,      "").    ,   ,   .

----------


## 7272

> ,       .               :


   .

----------


## Europa

,     6 .     3.5-03/1724  21.11.2017. -   ()   
http://sozd.parlament.gov.ru/bill/274631-7

----------


## sv777

> ,    
>   ,  ,    
> ,       
> .


  :       . ,      ,   .

----------


## 7272

,   ,     ,        ,    " ".

----------


## 75

> ""  ,    ,   .      354.


    ,       (),       ,      .    ,        .     . , ,      ,      ,   ,       , ,           ,        ,     .

----------


## sv777

> ,   ,     ,        ,    " ".


        /,      .

----------


## 7272

354-,    .

----------


## sv777

> 354-,    .


    /.

----------


## zas77

> 354-,    .


    , ,       ?       ? 
 :



> __


    ?  :Big Grin: 
  ?  :Wow:

----------


## lubahal

!   -     : "    
   ,    
   ,  ,    
 ,       
 " ?

----------


## zas77

,         .251  



> 2.          (       ).              ,                   ,         ()        .    -          (),  ()    .
>             :
> 7)


 ,           ?

----------


## saigak

> ,           ?


 .
   ,     ?

----------


## zas77

> .
>    ,     ?


 . ,

----------


## saigak

> .


    .               .

----------


## Europa

> !   -


     ,  .

----------


## zas77

> .               .


  ,  ,  *      . 76*.
 , ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> 


 ? :Wink:

----------


## lubahal

> ,  .


 ,  !

----------


## zas77

> ?


      .

         17.08.17,      ,   .   ,               . 
      ,  .

----------


## zas77

ƻ 7 2010,       



> , ,  , ,  ,    , ,     ,     ,         307.   (   2009 .),               .   ?
>               307.
>  ,     ,     307,    ,    .   !   ?    - ?   , !
> ,       307  .
>       307   :
> 1)     ;
> 2)      ;
> 3)     .
> 
> ...


   2010

----------


## saigak

> .


 ?    ,    .        ,   .?




> ,  .


?  ?




> ƻ 7 2010,


...     ...  .

----------


## lubahal

!     :          ?     (   )?

----------


## zas77

, ,      ,    .

**     .5 .38  ,  :
      ,      ,         
 ,         , ,     ,       ,  .
**   :    ,  -32    ,         , ,      **
       .10 . 161,     ,            (.. -   ),    .
**         06.05.2011  354                ,  "                , ,  - ,  ,                ".      ,             ?

_,  ,  ,       1958 ,             2004 ,    ,   , , ._ 

 1  161. ** . :
          ,       ,     ,      ,    .            .
   ,        ,    
 ,  ,       (. 20), ,    ,  ,   ,  (. 76),     .

----------


## saigak

> (. 20), ,    ,  ,   ,  (. 76),     .


 .  ...     (   ,         ).    ..   ,    "   " (..  ), " " (..      )  ,   "  "- ,   ,            .
      ,    ,  .

----------


## zas77

.
!

----------


## saigak

> ?


, .    ,  .

----------


## room111

.  :
-        
-   ,  2018      .
-     -           ,    -  .
-     -       . (     4 ,    ,   ,   -   )

..           . 
...  18.03.18,  !
  :

https://yadi.sk/mail/?hash=YDfmJLJMH...49rVY2OakqQ%3D

----------


## sv777

"             .  :
-        
-   ,  2018      .
-     -           ,    -  .
..           . 
...  18.03.18,  !"

 ,           .  ,       ,        .  "  ",  ,     .

----------


## zas77

> -     -


    ,       (, ,   ..)?

----------


## zas77

> ,           .


       "  "  "  ".
  ,     ,         ?

,       ,     .

----------


## sv777

> "  "  "  ".
>   ,     ,         ?


       ,  .   ,    .     ,      , .

----------


## zas77

> ,      , .


  ,          ,        Ż?

    . 14 . 251  ,   : 



> 14)   ,      .   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          .


,           , 
, , **   :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## sv777

> ,          ,        Ż?
> 
>     . 14 . 251  ,   : 
> 
> ,           , 
> , , **


   .       ,   ,   ,      .,      ,        .

----------


## zas77

> .


. , ,  ,
 .

, ,                 ?

----------


## room111

.      .
        ( ),              ~1-2%,      .
     ,       /.

----------


## room111

> ,           .  ,       ,        .  "  ",  ,     .


      ,   .

----------


## sv777

> ,   .


  :

61)  11  34615   4  : 4) ,    ,   ,  , ,      ( ), , , ,      ,   ()     ,   .

   .  ""      ,    ,  .  ,   ,

----------


## 2007

> :
> 
> 61)  11  34615   4  : 4) ,    ,   ,  , ,      ( ), , , ,      ,   ()     ,   .


   ?

----------


## room111

,        ?

----------


## saigak

>

----------


## sv777

> ?


    ,   .,      ,        ,    ,        354 .

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,       354 .


      .       ,

----------


## sv777

> .       ,


    ,    .  , .   ""   .      ,      .

----------


## 2007

> .  , .


    .   ,   -   .   .
   )

----------


## room111

,      :

  35    ,   .           ( )      ,          ,   .     27.11.2017 N 335-   346.15  1.1.    2018    4. ,    ,   ,  , ,      ( ), , , ,         ()     ,   .
  ,      ( )               .

       . 

   35    ֻ   ,       .  ,      06.05.2011 N 354 ,     , -  ( ),        ,  /      -     .                     ֻ,   . 
  ,      ( )                    ,  ,        ,   .

..        -

----------


## room111

, ...

----------


## zas77

:

=  14  1 . 251    
       : 
14)   ,      .   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          . 
  35       .   ,    (         ,    . 135  ),           ,                     .
  1 . 135  
 1.        ,         **         ,    2  136  ,             ,  ,                ,         ,  ,     ,    , ,     ,    ,               ,      ,            ,       ,      .
  ,       ()      .   ,     .
  ,  -          /,                  .

----------


## 2007

> 27.11.2017 N 335-   346.15  1.1.    2018    4. ,    ,   ,  , ,      ( ), , , ,         ()     , ** .
>        06.05.2011 N 354 ,     , -  ( ),        ,  /      -   ** .
>   ,      ()           .

----------


## saigak

> 14)   ,      .   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          .

----------


## sv777

> 


   .  ))

----------


## room111

-   ,            .   :

https://yadi.sk/d/8nL2S0NC3SgCgn

----------


## 7272

> ,  .,


 ** ?

----------


## 7272

> ,        ?


   01.01.17.

----------


## 7272

> 


 ,     ,    .      



> ~1-2%





> ,       /.


           ,      ,     -   .

----------


## 7272

> 


.. 86; 96   .  ,     20?

----------


## sv777

> ** ?


,     . ,           .

----------


## room111

> ,           .


   ,     .

----------


## zas77

> .  ))


      .   ,      2- ,     10    .


https://yadi.sk/d/8nL2S0NC3SgCgn

----------


## room111

> https://yadi.sk/d/8nL2S0NC3SgCgn


    "  .amr "  " amr  mp3"

----------


## jylia.76

.
16.1.4.      (, ),  ,      

 01.01.2018  , , ,  ,   ,    ()      ,     (. 4 . 1.1 . 346.15  ).
         (, )   ,       (  ., ,     18.08.2017 N 03-11-11/53260,  27.01.2017 N 03-11-11/4260,  11.07.2016 N 03-11-06/2/40349,  20.06.2016 N 03-04-06/35581 (. 2),  13.05.2016 N 03-11-06/2/27635).     ,  ,   ,             ()  .      01.01.2018,       .

 1  2018 .

  ,   31.12.2017

"                 ,            .           . 1 . 346.15, . 249   (.     11.07.2016 N 03-11-06/2/40349,  20.06.2016 N 03-04-06/35581 (. 2),  13.05.2016 N 03-11-06/2/27635).
   ,  ""   "  ",                 ,     (.   09.12.2016 N 03-03-07/73652,  11.07.2016 N 03-11-06/2/40349,  10.05.2016 N 03-11-11/26632).
           (., ,     27.01.2017 N 03-11-11/4260).
,    ,           ,       ,            (    07.04.2014 N 03-11-06/2/15441)".

----------


## jylia.76

"- :    ", 2017, N 12

 :       2018 

  ,              ,  ,    ,   "".   ,  ,         ,     .   ,  ,    ,    ,    ,       .
  -     2018 ?   ,        27.11.2017 N 335-?



            :   ,        .
             . ,                   :       ,     .             :            ,     .                 ,            ,     ,     ,  ,   ,     .     ,           .    -     07.09.2017 N 02-4437/2017   N 74-10159/2016,    31.05.2017 N 09-2057/17   N 71-9825/2016,  23.11.2016 N 09-10044/16   N 71-13323/2015,      21.09.2017   N 31-7437/2016.
    -       :                        ,      ,      (    17.07.2017 N -19-3/195@,    21.11.2017 N 03-11-06/2/76597,  15.08.2016 N 03-03-06/1/47756,  11.07.2016 N 03-11-06/2/40349,  13.05.2016 N 03-11-06/2/27635).
         . 9 . 1 . 251     .
 ,                ,       ""      . 25  :
-  . 1 . 346.15        ,   ,  . 1  2 . 248   (           ,         ()  (, ,  ));
-   . 1.1 . 346.15         ,   . 251,    ,      ,  . 1.6 (   ), 3 (), 4 (     ) . 284  .
     :         ,  "" -   .

   346.15  

  N 335-  . 1.1 . 346.15      . 4,         ,    ,   ,  , ,      ( ), , ,         ()     ,   .
   . 4 . 9               (27.11.2017),    1-       ,    01.01.2018.
  ,  ,                ,    .

    ?

    "     ,   "?              ,  ,   ,          ,     ,  ,    ,   . 17, 18 . 12    29.06.2015 N 176-.     :         .             (         ),             ( ,    ,     ).
   ,            ,     ,              .  :   ()   ,      ,   .   ()          ,      ,    .           ,          03.06.2009 N 103- "      ,   ".          . 9 . 1 . 251         ,          .
            ,    .            05.07.2016 N 306-16-4262   N 12-18298/2015,  16.03.2016 N 306-15-16784   N 12-18292/2015,  11.02.2016 N 308-15-15175   N 32-46471/2014.
  ,        29.07.2017 N 217- "                 " (. 4, 14)         (   )   ,     ,      , , , ,     ( )    .    - ,   ,             , ,      (  18.08.2017 N 03-01-15/53110).   ,                 -   . 1 . 2 . 251  .
 , ,      ,   . 251   , ,      . 26.2   . 1 . 1 . 346.15.  ,        ,      ,     ()      ,    .


  1.1  346.15  ?

 ,     ,    ()    ,   - ,   :
-           ,        (   );
-     ,  ,      ,         ,           ?




              ,             ()   .          .                   ,    .
,      ,    ,           ()       :      .  ,   ,       ,     (. 4 . 1.1 . 346.15),      ,   ,    ,   ().

* * *

,    ,    ( )  . 1.1 . 346.15       (. 4),      01.01.2018  ,  ,   ,  .           ,      ,        - . 9 . 1 . 251.   ,         ,   ()       ,   ,   ,       .
    ,          ,                 .

.. 

"- :
   "

11.12.2017

----------


## room111

,         :



> 27.11.2017 N 335-   346.15  1.1.    2018    4. ,    ,   ,  , ,      ( ), , , ,         ()     ,   .
>        06.05.2011 N 354 ,     , -  ( ),        ,  /      -     .
>   ,      ()           .


  :
     .pdf

  ,            .   :     ,  .     -      .
  - ,        ,        ...

  .

----------


## Europa

> 


 .         ?         ,   .    ?

----------


## Europa

.

----------


## room111

> .         ?         ,   .    ?


 .    .     ,    .     - 30     .
       -

----------


## zas77

, -     "   "?

----------


## Panova74

,.            .           ,   .     ,  ?       354  ..

----------


## zas77

> ,   .     ,  ?


   ,   : 
          , ..  , ..  , .

----------

> ,   : 
>           , ..  , ..  , .


   ""  "".
        ( )        ,        ()?

----------


## Panova74

,     ,     ,     ,, ,,    . ,       .   . . ,  ,           ,    .  ?           ,             -. .      -          .    ?

----------

?             ?  
          .     251  .     ,    .   .    ?  (  . ) +      ?     ?

----------


## room111

> ?             ?
>           .    251  .     ,    .   .    ?  (  . ) +      ?     ?


              ,  .. ..          . ,   , ,             (, , , , ,    ..).    ,           ...

   ,      .   .          .

----------


## room111

> .

----------

() . 
    5  1   3  2  427     (  )          ,    ,     (             )    ,    5  1  427 ,            79 . .  
    6  427     ,   5  1  427 ,       ,             70     .       ,    1   1  1.1  346.15 .
    1   1  1.1  346.15 ,       248       (, )   ,      249 ,  ,      250 ,   ,           ,    251 .
,    251 ,                 .
     .
      .


   2                                             ..

----------


## zas77

> () ...


  ,        ?

----------


## room111

,            .    -     .           .     !   149     !   149       ,  ...    .

----------


## room111

,     -           !        !

----------


## Europa

sbs485B.tmp.pdf

  .  346.15.  .

----------


## Europa

?

----------


## Europa

251 .      . ,    ,   .            ?     ?

----------


## 7272

,    .
   .

----------


## Europa

> ,    .


    .     ?

----------


## zas77

,           -6?

----------


## room111

15%.          15%  01.01.18

----------


## zas77

> 15%.          15%  01.01.18


    15,     . ,    ? ,    .

----------


## lenoks

.       (6%)     .  .   .  ?

----------


## saigak

> .       (6%)     .  .   .  ?


      .     .     .

----------


## lenoks

)
   305-17-22109  11.05.2018

----------


## lenoks

11  2018 . N 305-17-22109       ,                        ,     ,     ,   ,     
    11  2018 .

    11  2018 .

          :

   ..,

  ..,  ..

          " , 19"        19.07.2017       18.10.2017   N 41-86032/2016    ,

     " , 19"       N 13       .

     :

    " , 19" -  .., - ..,  ..

      N 13    -  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..

        ..,          ,          :

   " , 19" ( -  " , 19")             N 13    ( -  )      12.09.2016 N 46909        .

      24.03.2017   ,    .

      19.07.2017,          18.10.2017,     ,     .

    " , 19"         ,     .

       ..  30.03.2018                    .

                            ()   ,               , ,         ,        ( 1  291.11     ,  -  ).

  ,       291.14      ,   ,      ,        ,  .

       ,           " , 19"  ,         ( - ),  2015 .     " , 19"      - ,    .

          12.09.2016 N 46909, ,     6  346.18     ( -  )  " , 19",   ,        121 340 ,      .          ,        -       .

  ,   ,   248, 249, 250, 251, 346.15  ,  39, 155     ( -  )    ,      " , 19"     -      " , 19",     .   " , 19"   ,    ,                 .

         ,    346.12, 346.14, 346.18  ,             ,    - , ,     ,    " , 19"      ,      .     ,  " , 19"               , ,  - ,  ;                .              .

 ,    ,   .

   1  135   ( ,    ),    ( - )   ,               ,    , ,            .

  5  155                 () ,              ,      ,  ,                  ,             171  .

  2         05.10.2007 N 57 "       ,        ,       ,          ,       "    .     ,         ,     .  , ,      ,  ,           ,      ,        ,     .

   1  346.15  ,       ;  ,    .

   1  41                ,          ,      ,       "    ", "   "  .

        " , 19",    ,    - , ,     ,    ,          .

  ,       ,   , ,  ,    -              ()  , ,         ,    ,   ,          (),    ,     1  41    .

,    ,       ,        1  346.14  ,     .  ,       ,  .

  176, 291.11-291.15     ,          :

      19.07.2017       18.10.2017   N 41-86032/2016     .

      24.03.2017      .

 	.. 
 	..

----------


## lenoks

,  .     . .   .     .

----------


## FoxFinance

)          !

----------


## zas77

> 11  2018 . N 305-17-22109 
> 
>  	.. 
>  	..

----------


## room111

> 


   ?

----------


## lenoks

.  ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


,

----------


## room111

, !
       13  2018 . N -4-7/15613@ 
http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_304884/
  :                       ,  
()        (  ,  )   .

 ,       .
.....
 ,      ,   ,  
         , 
     ,   
    ,     2  251   
     .
     ,     
  ,   .
...
 ,          ,   ()          ,        . 
              .

----------


## 7272

-!!!
!   !

----------


## Europa

.

----------


## sv777

> ,      ,   ,  
>          , 
>      ,


  !      ,  ,    ,   ,       ,     ?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## sv777

> ,    .


, .

----------


## sv777

> ,    .


      ,    .      ,   .

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------


## sv777

> ,         .


 ,        )).     .

----------


## sv777



----------


## sv777

,         ,     ,        (., . , ) ?

----------


## room111

,     -

----------


## sv777

> ,     -


,,   .

----------


## jylia.76

> ,         ,     ,        (., . , ) ?

----------


## sv777

>

----------


## jylia.76

> 


   ,         .

----------


## jylia.76

> ,         .


 !            .  .    15%    (2014 )    .                .   ?             (, ),         ? ..     , ,      1%    .  ,        (  ?) ,      .

----------


## sv777

> ,         .


 ..      - ,    .    68.32.1 (         ).    ,       .            ( ) -  ,               .
        13.08.2018 N -4-7/15613@ "           ,   ()        (  ,  )   ",   ,    ,                         - ,    .

----------


## jylia.76

> ..      - ,    .    68.32.1 (         ).    ,       .            ( ) -  ,               .
>         13.08.2018 N -4-7/15613@ "           ,   ()        (  ,  )   ",   ,    ,                         - ,    .


  !

----------


## sv777

> !


  .     ,       ,       .

----------


## jylia.76

> .     ,       ,       .


    ,   ?         ,    .     ...

----------


## sv777

,    ,     .

----------


## jylia.76

> ,    ,     .


 ,     )))

----------


## sv777

> ,     )))


  , .

----------


## sv777

:

           :
 .4  1.1  346.15 (.     27.11.2017 N 335-)  1  2018   ,   ,        ,    ()     ,   ,     .

 ,  .

----------


## sv777

,     ,       .
 :
 ..      - ,    .    68.32.1 (         ).    ,       .            ( ) -  ,               .
        13.08.2018 N -4-7/15613@ "           ,   ()        (  ,  )   ",   ,    ,                         - ,    .

 :
          :
 .4  1.1  346.15 (.     27.11.2017 N 335-)  1  2018   ,   ,        ,    ()     ,   ,     .

----------


## jylia.76

,     .
Page_00001.jpg

----------


## room111

?

----------


## jylia.76

> ?


Page_00002.jpg

----------

